# Corrado Storm



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Another vw and another clean up, although this didn`t need alot on the outside as it had a full respray 8 months ago it has suffered from the old one bucket and manky sponge wash once a week.
Bonnet feels like it needs flatting back but not that brave to rub down a full bonnet..!!! has one paint run on the inside of the door which i`ll flat and polish.
Just went over the body with pinnacle finshing polish and it came up nice and then have applied 3 layers so far of autosmart sealer polish to add protection and deep gloss.














































Then decided to take the seats and carpet out,carpets had the obvious 15 years of grime and even the parcel shelf produced some muck..!! 
Carpets were hoovered and then scrubbed with autosmart g101 then rinsed with hose and vax to dry to touch and over the rad at the night.
Seats have been carefully cleaned and wiped down with diluted g101 ( after consultaion with autosmart rep ) in preparation for re-coloring via the restore kit from furniture clinic arriving today.
















































































































































































































Once all the interiors back together i`ll add some new suspension and then attack under the bonnet which is full of grime but in a way its done it a favour because it looks mint underneath all the muck..


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

very good job mate. i'd love a 'rado


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb work - especially on those carpets! Wonderful car too :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Love it! Stunning motor!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job.Still love these :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Quality work that! And a stunning car.

You're a braver man than me. I'd have been worried about the carpets shrinking, but obviously all was ok for you. Great great work.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, real commitment stripping it back that far :thumb:

The Corrado is an itch that I still want to scratch, love them.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on a classic, keep the pic's coming.............:thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic results on the interior. I did think about taking out the carpets in my old Golf GTI... hmm, weekend project perhaps


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Good job


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I did that in my old Calibra.....light grey carpets and the previous owner hadnt been too careful with them....took them out, soaked in carpet cleaner, left for half an hour then pressure-washed the hell out of them, the ammount of dirt that came out of them was crazy, and they dried like new..took a while to dry though hehe.

Excellent job on yours mate, looks very fresh


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

The cream colour to the carpet and interior really shows the dirt and then once you clean them as well as you have it gives great results and looks amazing. Nice 1! :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic mate. I love the last Storm ones :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice work, I always do this to a car when i first get it, keep up the posts.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

stunning work!!!


----------



## mattler (Apr 17, 2010)

I am jealous!! I used to have a corrado many moons ago and loved it to bits. If I had the dosh I would buy one of the few mint unmolested examples remaining.


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback,lucky to find a car now a days where the owner has had it for so long. He bought it in 1997..!! and its wanted for nothing so in really good shape.
Got the leather kit today so picks of the seats next.


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

cracking job mate, me like a lot


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great work and total tranformation on the interior!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Amazing job there. I bet the wife loved you for the days when the whole interior was in the kitchen:lol:


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Got the leather balm but found the seats needed more so took the plunge and bought the color kit and decided to re-color the front seats... didnt fill in all the crack but could always go back and do them another time.
A full nights work staying up till 4am to do the fronts but well worth it.


























































Then onto the alloys,got some standard wheels to roll on only to that one had a crack on it..!! so picking another set up tomorrow..!! they will be powder coated in due time.
Took the rx2`s off and nitromosed them then got a restoration kit from frost,it comprises of compounds and mops ect.
Starting with 80grit then 150,300 and onto 3 part polishing stage,at first i was going to polish the barrels as well but for ease of cleaning afterwards have opted for polished lips and painted barrels.


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work.....that is the way to do it when you want to really clean the inside of a car


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work on the wheels


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a top job :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work on a very tidy looking Classic Green Storm :thumb:


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

minor swirls on the paint work;


















Using autosmart evo and silverline polisher;


















Even managed to solder my parcel shelf rubber together;










How they both stand now, mk2 has been cleaned and prep`d as well..!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet car and job mate.

Now get some coilovers on her.

Robbie


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Work gone crazy busy so not had alot of time to work on the cars, managed to start cleaning the inner arches and have ordered the paint to be mixed so just to freshen the arches a bit. Cleaned around the exhaust and will remove the tank straps and paint them up.
Underneath the car is really solid and very clean.


































Wheels have been a right pain in the **** to be honest..!!! couldn`t get the final finish as i`d wanted so went back to the internet and read up a little more and went to 280/500/800/1200/1500/2000 wet and dry and the finish is 90% there.A professional could defo get it better but i`ve learnt another skill and saved money so have to be happy with that.










































































before and after;


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant finish to the rims


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice effort on the wheels.

Out of interest did you use a polishing compound on a drill?


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent job, can't wait to see the 
finished article, keep it up, and keep 
the pics coming.............................:thumb:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

nice work on the rims!


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

james. said:


> Nice effort on the wheels.
> 
> Out of interest did you use a polishing compound on a drill?


yes bought the kit from frost restoration, tbh though the kit falls short a little because it has grit compound of 80-150-300 then jumps to the polishing compound grey-blue and green using the sisal mop first.

to get better results i used wet and dry 280-500-800-1200-1500 and 2000..
then i used the polishing mops.

thanks for the positive replys..makes it worth all the hours locked in my shed..!!lol


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

That looks lovely mate! Top work. Looks like a brand new car inside now


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love these cars. very nice.... It's the first "off road" edition I've ever seen tho


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Primed/painted and laquered the sills and under the arches this morning, paint matched and mixed as standard color..
Wheels finished and waiting for bbs carbon centre caps.



































New wheels on the way..!!


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Wheels all back on and dropped the ride height by 5mm, making it 605 rear and 600 fronts.Painted under front arches.
Engine bay;took airbox out and clean the whole bay with degreaser and paint brush and then blacked all the plastics, Need another few goings over but a good start.

When i bought it;


















After an hour or two..!!! :roll:


















Will paint the engine cover and manifold but had enough for now... booked for mivw so no more work on it..!!


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Rude not to give it a quick wipe down..


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that looks lovely. Great work.

Adam


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Great work with this Corrado
Lot's of nice details and it's all being done thorough..


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful mate! Have to say the shape of the Corrado is way ahead of its years! Please VW bring out a 'new version':thumb:


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

small update, got some ag hd wax and i`m very impressed with the finish..
also added new wheels.and new reg..pic for you all..lol


----------



## D7SUP (Jul 27, 2007)

Got to love the BBS splitties, no other rim sets a 'Rado off like em! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks stunning and the RS301's are the icing on the cake! 

Alan W


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my word - that Storm is looking better and better :argie:


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a couple of shots of the british summertime...


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Couple of reflection shots..!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

that storm looks pants :lol:

hope your going to keep it now!!


----------



## thesilentone (Jul 14, 2010)

Fantastic effort. I love the reflection shots


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work on those carpets! :doublesho

And nice car! always fancied a nice Corrado.....


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

bay when started










as it is now



















started underneath


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Cant believe i hadnt noticed this earlier, thats a fantastic transformation and a lovely car not usually a fan of that colour but that is stunning!!


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic thread always liked the Corrado


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

MMM that is gorgeous - Im a VW man but anyone would be stunned by a car in that condition , top top job!


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Started to clean up underneath, 6 hours so far and its starting to get there


----------

